# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Αγορά νέου δυνατού desktop (Γνώμες)

## djtaz13

Καλησπερα.
Ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω ενα καινουργιο desktop.
Εχω φτιαξει ενα και θα ηθελα τις γνωμες/διορθωσεις σας παρακαλω.

Κουτι - http://www.mgmanager.gr/%CE%BA%CE%BF...011050-ww.html
Τροφ. - http://t-support.gr/index.php?route=...duct_id=956395
Gpu - http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...0-06-20G%20%29 Η' http://plus3.gr/sapphire-vga-pci-e-a...2-slot-fan-3yw
Μεσο - http://www.techstores.gr/cd-dvrw-lg-...ulk-black.html
Μητρ. - http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...2-6f58a9926778 Η' http://www.digital-master.gr/el-gr/P...d-e8127fb2d5dd
Cpu - http://www.guaranty.gr/product/10017...646i74790.html Η' http://www.guaranty.gr/product/10014...46i74790k.html
Ram - http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo.asp?id=30808&cat=4
Hdd - http://mustshop.gr/category-1722/har...sa3.html?sl=el

Εχω ηδη εναν ssd που θα μπει πανω.
Το συνολικο κοστος βγαινει περιπου 900-950E χωρις μεταφορικα.

----------


## exop

για τι χρήση προορίζεται;
το budget πόσο είναι;

----------


## djtaz13

> για τι χρήση προορίζεται;
> το budget πόσο είναι;



Gaming και θελω για 4-5 χρονια να θεωρειται καλος.

----------


## exop

"διαφωνία" έχω στα:
PSU - θα έπαιρνα κάτι καλύτερο ποιοτικά




> Gaming και θελω για 4-5 χρονια να θεωρειται καλος.



οι GPU είναι καλές για μέτρια-ελαφριά παιχνίδια - αν, για παράδειγμα, θέλεις να παίξεις fallout 4, witcher 3 κλπ, είναι μάλλον "αναιμικές" 

να "γκρινιάξω" και λίγο στο δίσκο - θα διάλεγα WD γιατί θεωρώ τους wd πιο αξιόπιστους στο χρόνο και αντιπαθώ τη seagate :Smile:  

πάντως με τέτοια motherboard και K cpu, μπορείς να υπερχρονίσεις

----------


## djtaz13

> "διαφωνία" έχω στα:
> PSU - θα έπαιρνα κάτι καλύτερο ποιοτικά
> 
> οι GPU είναι καλές για μέτρια-ελαφριά παιχνίδια - αν, για παράδειγμα, θέλεις να παίξεις fallout 4, witcher 3 κλπ, είναι μάλλον "αναιμικές" 
> 
> να "γκρινιάξω" και λίγο στο δίσκο - θα διάλεγα WD γιατί θεωρώ τους wd πιο αξιόπιστους στο χρόνο και αντιπαθώ τη seagate 
> 
> πάντως με τέτοια motherboard και K cpu, μπορείς να υπερχρονίσεις



Να σε ρωτησω για psu με ποσα watt και με ποια μαρκα θα ειμαι κομπλε?
Λεει κανενα απο τα παρακατω? Επισης ποια gpu προτεινεις? Ο 4790 (οχι ο k) λεει?
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2614959/Cor...ies-VS650.html

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/6004214/Coo...700-Ver-2.html

----------


## exop

το corsair έιναι καλό (καλύτερο από το ΤΤ)
κοίτα και την ΑΧ σειρά (ανεβαίνει πολύ σε τιμή)
όπως και τα seasonic M12D

η CPU μια χαρά είναι

οι gpu είναι μια, μάλλον, "πονεμένη" ιστορία. 
Για να παίζεις σε υψηλή/καλή ανάλυση, θέλει καλή(=ακριβή) κάρτα 
είναι πάντα συνδυασμός ανάγκών σε ανάλυση και βαλαντίου οπότε...

θα κοίταζα, πάντως, για κάποια με memory interface στα 256bit και 4GB ή παραπάνω μνήμη και ψηλό base clock

----------


## djtaz13

> το corsair έιναι καλό (καλύτερο από το ΤΤ)
> κοίτα και την ΑΧ σειρά (ανεβαίνει πολύ σε τιμή)
> όπως και τα seasonic M12D
> 
> η CPU μια χαρά είναι
> 
> οι gpu είναι μια, μάλλον, "πονεμένη" ιστορία. 
> Για να παίζεις σε υψηλή/καλή ανάλυση, θέλει καλή(=ακριβή) κάρτα 
> είναι πάντα συνδυασμός ανάγκών σε ανάλυση και βαλαντίου οπότε...
> ...




Εχεις να προτεινεις καμια ati gpu?
Το coolermaster μιας που ειναι και πιο πολλα watt μηπως ειναι καλυτερο?

----------


## nick1974

Gaming rig στο 1000ρικο και πας για τοσο αδυναμη καρτα γραφικων και οχι και τοσο καλο τροφοδοτικο πετωντας δεξια κι αριστερα λεφτα σε "αχρηστα" parts?

Αν το budget σου πρεπει να περιοριστει τι να τον κανεις αυτο τον επεξεργαστη? θα λυσεις διαφορικες εξισωσεις για τη NASA? 

Βαλε εναν i5 4690 ΄η 4690k αν θες oc (βασικά και μικρότερο να πάρεις δε θα δεις κάποια διαφορά. .. γενικά δε σε πολύ νοιάζει η cpu και φυσικά δε νοείται να κοστίζει περισσότερο απ την καρτα γραφικων ), μια νορμαλ μητρικουλα, ενα σωστο τροφοδοτικο αναλογο για μια ισχυροτερη καρτα, και πηγαινε για μια gtx 970 -για 1080p η καλυτερη καρτα που εχω δει, αλλα σε 1440 προτιμησα την 980τι - ή αν εχεις κολλημα με την amd για μια 290x (η 390x δεν προσφερει τιποτα απολυτως, ειδικα στα 1080p ειναι απλα καγκουρια ).


Για τα παιχνιδια που θα παιζουν του χρονου η μετα απο 5 χρονια κανεις δε μπορει να σου εξασφαλισει τιποτα. Συνηθως gpu αλλαζουμε καθε δυο χρονια (πολλες φορες και καθε 1 ). Τα υπολοιπα συνηθως μενουν ως εχουν

Μια καλη λυση για gpu ειναι οι αγγελιες μεταχειρισμενων, αφου δε θα αλλαξει κατι αν την παρεις καινουργια.

σε γενικες γραμμες ο κανονας για gaming συστημα σε νορμαλ τιμες (1200-2000) ειναι να βαλεις 40-50% του budget στην καρτα γραφικων, να επιλεξεις το καταλληλο τροφοδοτικο βαση της καρτας σου και μοιραζεις οτι απομενει στα υπολοιπα.


ps, δε λεω πως ειναι κακη η επιλογη το επεξεργαστη, κι εγω τον ιδιο εχω εξ αλλου, αλλα ειναι κακιστη με βαση την καρτα και το budget που επελεξες

----------


## finos

> Να σε ρωτησω για psu με ποσα watt και με ποια μαρκα θα ειμαι κομπλε?
> Λεει κανενα απο τα παρακατω? Επισης ποια gpu προτεινεις? Ο 4790 (οχι ο k) λεει?
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2614959/Cor...ies-VS650.html
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/6004214/Coo...700-Ver-2.html



googlαρε coolermaster psu calculatoe βαλε τα πραματα που εχεις επιλεξει κισου ειπολογειζει τα w

----------


## kougianos

Επεξεργαστή αν πάρεις intel καλύτερα να είναι "k" και για τα χρήματα που έχεις σκοπό να δώσεις καλύτερα να πας σε 1151.
i5 "k" άσχετα απο το socket για να δέχεται γρηγορότερες μνήμες. O i7 δεν κάνει διαφορά στα παιχνίδια.
το τροφοδοτικό πρεπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι ποιοτικό. και πάνω απο 650 watt.
ότι κάρτα γραφικών και να πάρεις, σε 4-5 χρόνια θα είναι για πέταμα. τα υπόλοιπα θα σου μείνουν.. (αν και σε 5 χρόνια ποιος ξέρει τι μπορεί να βγάλουν!!)

----------


## KOKAR

> Gaming και *θελω για 4-5 χρονια να θεωρειται καλος*.



με τον ρυθμό ανάπτυξης που έχουν αυτά τα ψιψιψινια χλωμό το κόβω !

----------


## GeorgeVita

[semi off topic]

Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί στήνουν gamers PC.
Σε σχέση με μια παιχνιδομηχανή (λ.χ. PS4=€400 με 150W max.) και οθόνη μια TV 40-50" τι διαφορά υπάρχει;

[/semi off topic]

----------


## nick1974

> [semi off topic]
> 
> Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί στήνουν gamers PC.
> Σε σχέση με μια παιχνιδομηχανή (λ.χ. PS4=€400 με 150W max.) και οθόνη μια TV 40-50" τι διαφορά υπάρχει;
> 
> [/semi off topic]





Η χλιδα και η φλιδα...

οση διαφορα εχει ενα μοσχαρισιο φιλετο απο σανο με κετσαπ


μπορεις να συγκρινεις τα 30 fps με τα 60+ ?
τα 720p με τα 1080 mainstream, 1440/1600 pro και οπου να ναι 4k ?
το σετ gaming keyboard + mouse με το αθλιο gamepad?
τα ιδια τα games ειναι φθηνοτερα σε pc και φυσικα παιζουν πολυ καλυτερα,
οι τιτλοι για pc ειναι απειροι
και και και και....

Ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ λογος να παρει καποιος ΚΑΙ κονσολα ειναι για καποια exclusive games αν τον ενδιαφερουν παρα πολυ, αλλα για τα υπολοιπα pc και παλι pc


btw τι σχεση εχουν οι τηλεορασεις με τις οθονες? (ποσο μαλον με τις gaming οθονες? ) εκει κι αν μιλαμε για το απολυτο χασμα...

Την εποχη του pacman μπορει να μην υπηρχε διαφορα, τα games σημερα ειναι ομως τοσο ρεαλιστικα που ειναι κριμα να μην μπορεις να εκμεταλευτεις στο max τις δυνατοτητες τους.

----------


## xlife

> [semi off topic]
> 
> Πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί στήνουν gamers PC.
> Σε σχέση με μια παιχνιδομηχανή (λ.χ. PS4=€400 με 150W max.) και οθόνη μια TV 40-50" τι διαφορά υπάρχει;
> 
> [/semi off topic]



πρέπει να ήταν 1997. Είχα μια κάρτα γραφικών 256 kb και τότε βγήκε το tomb raider. δεν ξεκίναγε καν.. αφού ξεπλατίστηκα στην οικοδομή μετά το σχολείο ενα-δύο μήνες, πήρα την s3 virge 3d 4mb. Σε δυο χρόνια είχε παλιώσει και δεν έπαιζε πάλι παιχνίδια.. απο τότε δεν έχω ξαναπαίξει...

στο θέμα τώρα είναι προτιμότερος ένας i5 η ένας amd fx έναντι μιας καλής κάρτας γραφικών όπως διάβασα παραπάνω...

----------


## exop

να "επιμείνω" λίγο:
θα έπαιρνα τον i7 ξεκλειδωτο, ένα καλό seasonic PSU, μια "απλή" (οχι gaming - οι διαφορές είναι "στα σημεία" και όχι τόσο critical), καλή motherboard, όση μνήμη παίρνει το board (σε ζευγάρια).
ο SSD υπάρχει οπότε όχι δίσκο (αν χρειαζόταν θα έπαιρνα WD).
Ένα τέτοιο σύστημα θα "αντέξει" στο χρόνο - ανάλογα και με τις απαιτήσεις.

Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για gaming.
"Σηκώνεις" infrastructure σε κάτι τέτοιο (με VM)

Τώρα, αν δοθούν τα χρήματα για τα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα τα ~400 e για μια GTX 970 (που μπορεί να αγοραστεί και αργότερα - όλα τα board σε αυτή την κατηγορία έχουν μια "ανεκτή" gpu)

μην παραλείψω: το κουτί να είναι όσο το δυνατόν "ευρύχωρο"

----------


## djtaz13

> να "επιμείνω" λίγο:
> θα έπαιρνα τον i7 ξεκλειδωτο, ένα καλό seasonic PSU, μια "απλή" (οχι gaming - οι διαφορές είναι "στα σημεία" και όχι τόσο critical), καλή motherboard, όση μνήμη παίρνει το board (σε ζευγάρια).
> ο SSD υπάρχει οπότε όχι δίσκο (αν χρειαζόταν θα έπαιρνα WD).
> Ένα τέτοιο σύστημα θα "αντέξει" στο χρόνο - ανάλογα και με τις απαιτήσεις.
> 
> Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για gaming.
> "Σηκώνεις" infrastructure σε κάτι τέτοιο (με VM)
> 
> Τώρα, αν δοθούν τα χρήματα για τα παραπάνω, δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα τα ~400 e για μια GTX 970 (που μπορεί να αγοραστεί και αργότερα - όλα τα board σε αυτή την κατηγορία έχουν μια "ανεκτή" gpu)
> ...



"Σηκώνεις" infrastructure σε κάτι τέτοιο (με VM)  --> Sorry αλλα δεν το πιανω!

Επισης αν παω στο 1151 socket με τον Intel Core i5-6600k και φυσικα αλλη μητρικη λετε να αξιζει?

----------


## exop

> "Σηκώνεις" infrastructure σε κάτι τέτοιο (με VM)--> Sorry αλλα δεν το πιανω!



μπορείς με virtual machines, να στήσεις domain με active directory, mail server, web server και σχεδόν ότι φανταστείς

Ακόμη και αν η χρήση του θα είναι αποκλειστικά το gaming, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην υπάρχει ένα καλό σύστημα - έκτός από τα χρήματα βέβαια

----------


## djtaz13

> μπορείς με virtual machines, να στήσεις domain με active directory, mail server, web server και σχεδόν ότι φανταστείς
> 
> Ακόμη και αν η χρήση του θα είναι αποκλειστικά το gaming, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην υπάρχει ένα καλό σύστημα - έκτός από τα χρήματα βέβαια



Καταλαβα ευχαριστω!

----------


## moutoulos

> Τροφ. - http://t-support.gr/index.php?route=...duct_id=956395




Θα σου πρότεινα αυτό:
http://www.e-shop.gr/psu-corsair-cx-...r-p-PER.641154

Το τροφοδοτικό να ξέρεις είναι το "Α & το Ω". Αν δεν έχεις καλό 
PSU, οτι και να φτιάξεις, θα είναι ... Skyline R35 χωρίς βενζίνη.

----------


## kougianos

> στο θέμα τώρα είναι προτιμότερος ένας i5 η ένας amd fx έναντι μιας καλής κάρτας γραφικών όπως διάβασα παραπάνω...



Έχω έναν 8350 fx.. δεν έχω πρόβλημα στα παιχνίδια.. αλλά έχω και μέτρια κάρτα γραφικών!
Ο λόγος που πήρα amd είναι οτι χρησιμοποιώ τους 8 πυρήνες που έχει. Ενώ έχει περισσότερους πυρήνες όμως, έχει λιγότερη μνήμη ανά πυρήνα! Αυτό του μειώνει τις επιδόσεις σε single thread εφαρμογές-παιχνίδια.
Ο fx έχει τεχνολογία 32 nm, ενώ ο I5-6600K 14 nm.... καμία σχέση στην ταχύτητα.. ειδικά για single thread εφαρμογές που έχουν τα περισσότερα παιχνίδια μεχρι στιγμής.
Επίσεις όταν πήρα τον fx δεν είχε βγεί ddr4 και 1151. Η διαφορά στην τιμή δεν πιστέυω πως αξίζει να πάρεις amd.

----------


## xlife

> Έχω έναν 8350 fx.. δεν έχω πρόβλημα στα παιχνίδια.. αλλά έχω και μέτρια κάρτα γραφικών!
> Ο λόγος που πήρα amd είναι οτι χρησιμοποιώ τους 8 πυρήνες που έχει. Ενώ έχει περισσότερους πυρήνες όμως, έχει λιγότερη μνήμη ανά πυρήνα! Αυτό του μειώνει τις επιδόσεις σε single thread εφαρμογές-παιχνίδια.
> Ο fx έχει τεχνολογία 32 nm, ενώ ο I5-6600K 14 nm.... καμία σχέση στην ταχύτητα.. ειδικά για single thread εφαρμογές που έχουν τα περισσότερα παιχνίδια μεχρι στιγμής.
> Επίσεις όταν πήρα τον fx δεν είχε βγεί ddr4 και 1151. Η διαφορά στην τιμή δεν πιστέυω πως αξίζει να πάρεις amd.




Σχετικά είναι όλα... αν σκεφτείς οτι ο δικός σου έχει τα μισά λεφτά του i7 και σχεδόν παραπλήσιες επιδόσεις.. σε single thread εντάξει δεν πάει τόσο καλά... αλλά τα μισά λεφτά... Ένας λόγος που το playstation 4 και το xbox one  έχουν επεξεργαστές AMD, είναι και αυτός... χαμηλή τιμή με υψηλές επιδόσεις.. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι και αρκετό marketing  το οποίο η AMD δεν γνωρίζει καν τι είναι...

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=1780&cmp[]=2594&cmp[]=896

----------


## kougianos

Κώστα.. τα Benchmark δεν τα πολυπιστεύω.. γιατί στην πράξη παίζουν πολλά ρόλο.
Είδα μεγάλη διαφορά απο το 770 chipset στο 990fx (σε άλλο επεξεργαστή) και κατάλαβα πως το fsb , ο παλλαπλασιαστής , και η τεχνολογία παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο. Πόσο μαλλον όταν μιλάμε για ddr4.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που μιλάμε για "παιχνιδομηχανή" θεωρώ εντελώς άχρηστο (αχρείαστο μάλλον) τον i7 (αρκει i5) αλλά σημαντικό το να είναι ξεκλείδωτος (για τις μνήμες) και την τεχνολογία (14 nm)
Στα 5 χρόνια με τον 8350 θα έχει σίγουρα bottleneck η κάρτα γραφικών. Σκεψου.. από 32nm σε 14nm... πόσο μικροτερη απόσταση διανύουν τα δεδομένα...!!! (κάηκα!!)

----------


## Fixxxer

Νομιζω πως τα καλυτερα PSU στην αγορα ειναι τα CoolerMaster, οχι οτι τα Corsair υστερουν αλλα νομιζω τα πρωτα ειναι τα καλυτερα...

----------


## toni31

Άλλαξε τροφοδοτικό και δες αυτό του Γρηγόρη, κατέβα σε επεξεργαστή και πρόσθεσε στις ανάγκες σου έναν ssd, η κάρτα γραφικών θέλει παραπάνω οικονομική ενίσχυση.
Να ξέρεις ότι τα γούστα πληρώνονται

----------


## djtaz13

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν παω στο 1151 socket με τον Intel Core i5-6600k και φυσικα αλλη μητρικη λετε να αξιζει?

----------


## xlife

> Πόσο μαλλον όταν μιλάμε για ddr4.



http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/d...-and-crucial/8

Η ddr4 έχει αποδείξει οτι είναι άχρηστη. οι επιδόσεις μετα βίας φτάνουν το +3% σε σχέση με τις ddr3. Απλά όσοι πάνε σε συγκεκριμένους επεξεργαστές εγκλωβίζονται και αναγκαστικά παίρνουν ddr4. Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται. Ενας φίλος πριν μερικά χρόνια αγόρασε έναν i7 κάπου 500-600 ευρώ. Οταν κάηκε η μητρική του έψαξε να βρεί αλλα μάταια.. Ηταν 1366 και είχε καταργηθεί αφού ήταν στην αγορά για ελάχιστο διάστημα. Τελικά αγόρασε καινούριο σύστημα.. 

Σκέψου να πάρεις ddr4 για επιδόσεις... να μην έχεις επιδόσεις... να καταργηθεί, και να μην βρίσκεις ουτε για ανταλλακτικό... όπως ακριβώς είχε γίνει με τις super-wow rd-ram το 2003

Γενικά οι ακριβοί υπολογιστές πρέπει να αγοράζονται με βάση την υποστήριξη που θα έχουν... απο το 1994 που ασχολούμαι κατάλαβα οτι οι επιδόσεις δεν παίζουν και πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο αν δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη.

Τα benchmark  τα πιστεύω γιατί οι επεξεργαστές εκτελούν πράξεις.. Ενα benchmark αυτό ακριβώς κάνει.. δεν υπάρχει το τάδε περιοδικό που μπορεί να τα έχει πάρει απο τον δείνα κατασκευαστή για να γράψει καλά λόγια...

Για τον i5 που είπε ο φίλος πιστεύω οτι θα μείνει ευχαριστημένος, αρκεί να βάλει καλή κάρτα γραφικών

----------


## kougianos

Το ότι το software δεν ακολουθάλει πάντα άμεσα το hardware δεν σημαίνει  πως δεν θα υπάρχει διαφορά στο μέλλον στις επιδόσεις. Ένα καλό  παράδειγμα είναι η αλλαγή του λειτουργικού από 32bit σε 64bit.
Σκέψου να βγάλουν λειτουργικό 128bit και με ddr4 και να έχει τεράστιες διαφορες. (υποθετικό παράδειγμα)

και  για να το θέσω διαφορετικά... αν πάει δηλαδή σε έναν καλό 775 ddr2  sata2 πχ q6600 με μια κάρτα γραφικών των 400 ευρώ θα είναι  ικανοποιημένος?
όλα παίζουν ρόλο, και κυρίως το fsb.  όταν μπορουν να  περνανε περισσότερα δεδομένα απο τον κεντρικό δίαυλο του συστήματος..  είναι λογικό το σύστημα να δουλεύει γρηγορότερα.

δεν καταλαβαίνω απο που προκύπτει οτι καταργηθεί η ddr4.
1366  βρίσκεις και σήμερα μητρικές. Απλά είναι ακριβές γιατί είναι high end  σύστημα. Είναι το αντοίστοιχο του 2011 Socket.Στην εποχή τους έκαναν τα  διπλά χρήματα απο τώρα.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...rd%2Caps%2C565

Για τροφοδοτικό προτείνω τις παρακάτω μάρκες:
enermax
 antec
 seasonic
 silverstone

----------


## djtaz13

Δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω οσα εσεις επομενως στηριζομαι σε οτι διαβαζω.. 
Μπορει καποιος να μου προτεινει πιο συγκεκριμενα μια μητρικη εναν επεξεργστη κτλ?
Απο την μια βλεπω οτι με i5 6600k που ειναι νεας γενιας ισως με συμφερει απο θεμα αποδοσης 
(καθως δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω προβλημα σε multitasking) και απο την αλλη οτι ενας i7 4790 ειναι στην ουσια υπερβολη
για εναν μεσο σχεδον χρηστη. Εχω μπερδευτει...!!

----------


## xlife

Σίμο, αν το ανοίξουμε θα χαλάσουμε το θέμα... Εχω τις απόψεις μου και αλλάζουν δύσκολα... Λογικό αφού δουλεύω σαν τεχνικός απο το 1996.

32bit vs 64bit όσοι τρέξαν να προλάβουν τα windows xp 64 φάγανε φόλα μιας και ούτε drivers δεν είχαν γραφτεί καλά καλά. 10 χρόνια μετά ναι το 64bit λειτουργικό είναι μονόδρομος. Αν βγεί 128 bit σήμερα τότε μετά απο μια-δυο πενταετίες το συζητάμε..

Ναι υπάρχουν 775 (E8500+) που είναι πολύ καλύτεροι απο σημερινά συστήματα...
Δεν είπα οτι θα καταργηθεί η ddr4 απλά το μόνο που προσφέρει είναι 16gb ανα module και η ταχύτητα της είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την ddr3- Εχει βουήξει το internet σχετικά με τις επιδόσεις, θα έπρεπε να ηταν τουλάχιστον 25% η βελτίωση και όχι 2 και 3 %. Αν όμως σε 2-3 χρόνια βγούν καινούριες ddr4 με αυξημένες επιδόσεις τότε ναι...(βέβαια όποιος πήρε τις παλιές ddr4 τις πετάει για να πάρει καινούριες- είναι και ο νόμος του εμπορίου των υπολογιστών... πρέπει να είμαστε σε εγρήγορση και με το πορτοφόλι ανα χείρας)
Ναι βρίσκεις μητρική 1366 στο ebay συνήθως μεταχειρισμένη πανάκριβη και ελάχιστες καινούριες... Στην Ελλάδα μπορείς να βρεις παρακαταθήκη καινούριων ανταλλακτικών μέχρι και 478.

Τελος πάντων, εγώ δεν είμαι με κανέναν(στις εταιρείες δίνω λεφτά, δεν μου δίνουν για να είμαι με κάποιον συγκεκριμένο), όταν φτιάχνω συστήματα συμβουλευομαι την συμβατότητα, και την πραγματική ταχύτητα... η οποία έχει να κάνει και με το fsb, έχει να κάνει και με το σετ εντολών των επεξεργαστών και άλλα πάρα πάρα πολλά...

----------


## kougianos

Κώστα κουβέντα κάνουμε.. και νομίζω πως είναι χρήσιμο να ανταλλάζουμε απόψεις... και γιατί όχι, να τις αλλάζουμε κίολας!!
Σχετικά  με τα Benchmark ddr4.. αλλά και την καθημερινή χρήση.. πρέπει να κάνεις  τη δοκιμή σε 64bit σύστημα.. αλλά και πρόγραμμα!!
Το firefox για  παράδειγμα είναι 32bit και αυτό περιορίζει την μνήμη που μπορεί να  αξιοποιήσει αλλά και το εύρος. Το αντίστοιχο 64bit λέγεται waterfox!!!
Αυτός που έκανε το benchmark δηλαδή, αν χρησιμοποίησε firefox δεν αξιοποίησε καν το εύρος του 64bit. (πάλι παράδειγμα φέρνω)

Για τον e8500... δες διαφορά στο bus speed:
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/453...Duo_E8500.html
αυτό  είναι που δημιουργεί το bottleneck. αν βάλεις την 970 κάρτα γραφικών,  θα τρέξει στα μισά fps το παιχνίδι. στη καθημερινή χρήση έχουν να κάνουν  και οι τεχνολογίες που έχει.
Αν έχω λάθος κάπου, παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε.. να μάθω και τίποτα!! Μη πιστεύω οτι να ναι και με κοροιδεύουν!!

DjTaz13, ναι. ο i7 είναι υπερβολή
Μητρική πάρε κάποια με Ζ170 chipset.
Υπάρχει και με ddr3 αν θέλεις να γλιτώσεις κάποια χρήματα.. αλλά προτείνω να πάρεις ddr4
http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-z170-pro-g...l-p-PER.524409
http://www.e-shop.gr/cpu-intel-core-...x-p-PER.558497
http://www.e-shop.gr/ram-corsair-cmk...t-p-PER.549691
μπορείς  να πάρεις και φτηνότερες μνήμες στα 2800 ή στα 2133. όντως εκεί δεν θα  δεις διαφορά, αλλά θα υπάρχει και η προοπτική αναβάθμισης
http://www.e-shop.gr/ram-kingston-hx...t-p-PER.557306

----------


## djtaz13

Ποια η γνωμη σου γι αυτες 1)https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7321652/Asus-Z170M-PLUS.html 2)https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7397988/Asus-Z170-P.html 3)https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7411566/Asrock-Z170-Pro4.html

Αυτη η ψυκτρα κανει? Αν ναι υπαρχει καλυτερη? https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7322889/Int...ount_favorites

Στον επεξεργαστη συμφωνω.

Οι ραμ δεν ειναι καλυτερο να ειναι dual channel? https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7299992/Kin...ount_favorites

----------


## kougianos

Πάρε κανένα τερατάκι για ψύκτρα να μην κάνει και θόρυβο..
http://www.e-shop.gr/scythe-scasr-10...r-p-PER.641178
πρόσεξε μόνο να χωράει στο κουτί σου στο ύψος, και να μην κρύβει θύρες από τις ram.
dual channel.. είναι τα κανάλια που έχει η μητρική. Έχει 4 θύρες, αλλά λειτουργούν με 2 διαύλους.
Όταν βάζεις 2 μνήμες δηλαδη, μπορείς να τις τρέξεις dual channel. Απλά τις βάζεις σε διαφορετικό κανάλι.
Όταν βάλεις 4, πάλι dual channel δουλεύουν αλλά υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο η μνήμη να μη μπορέσει να φτάσει τα cl του κατασκευαστή.
Cl είναι ο χρόνος μετάδοσης. Όσο χαμηλότερος, τόσο καλύτερα

στο 1366 ήταν triple channel!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kougianos

Μπορείς να πάρεις και υδροψυξη βέβαια...
http://www.e-shop.gr/coolermaster-rl...m-p-PER.811334
αν και δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πρόβλημα με τις θερμοκρασίες

----------


## djtaz13

> Πάρε κανένα τερατάκι για ψύκτρα να μην κάνει και θόρυβο..
> http://www.e-shop.gr/scythe-scasr-10...r-p-PER.641178
> πρόσεξε μόνο να χωράει στο κουτί σου στο ύψος, και να μην κρύβει θύρες από τις ram.
> dual channel.. είναι τα κανάλια που έχει η μητρική. Έχει 4 θύρες, αλλά λειτουργούν με 2 διαύλους.
> Όταν βάζεις 2 μνήμες δηλαδη, μπορείς να τις τρέξεις dual channel. Απλά τις βάζεις σε διαφορετικό κανάλι.
> Όταν βάλεις 4, πάλι dual channel δουλεύουν αλλά υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο η μνήμη να μη μπορέσει να φτάσει τα cl του κατασκευαστή.
> Cl είναι ο χρόνος μετάδοσης. Όσο χαμηλότερος, τόσο καλύτερα
> 
> στο 1366 ήταν triple channel!!!



Πολυ χρησιμες οι γνωσεις σου. Εσυ προφανως προτεινεις 4 μνημες αλλα ειναι λιγο ακριβες.

----------


## djtaz13

> Μπορείς να πάρεις και υδροψυξη βέβαια...
> http://www.e-shop.gr/coolermaster-rl...m-p-PER.811334
> αν και δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πρόβλημα με τις θερμοκρασίες



Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα... Τις ψυκτρες τις ψαχνεις συμφωνα με το socket ετσι? Τι αλλο κοιτας?

----------


## kougianos

όσο μεγαλύτερο ανεμιστήρα έχουν, κάνουν λιγότερο θόρυβο. καλό είναι να είναι και pwm ο ανεμιστήρας
μια άλλη παράμετρος είναι τα tdp (thermal design power) αλλά στη δική σου περίπτωση είναι λίγα watt ο επεξεργαστής. Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## kougianos

> Πολυ χρησιμες οι γνωσεις σου. Εσυ προφανως προτεινεις 4 μνημες αλλα ειναι λιγο ακριβες.



Όχι, το αντίθετο!! καλύτερα να είναι 2 τα modules!!
κοίτα.. στην παρούσα φάση, όπως λέει και ο Κώστας είναι πεταμένα λεφτά να δώσεις +100 ευρώ για μνήμες.
πάρε ότι να ναι μεχρι να πέσουν οι τιμές και να κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε 3400

----------


## djtaz13

> Όχι, το αντίθετο!! καλύτερα να είναι 2 τα modules!!
> κοίτα.. στην παρούσα φάση, όπως λέει και ο Κώστας είναι πεταμένα λεφτά να δώσεις +100 ευρώ για μνήμες.
> πάρε ότι να ναι μεχρι να πέσουν οι τιμές και να κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε 3400



Oπα λαθος δικο μου τοτε. Οι πιο φτηνες 16αρες ειναι γυρω στα 100. Λες να πεσω στα 8GB?

----------


## djtaz13

> όσο μεγαλύτερο ανεμιστήρα έχουν, κάνουν λιγότερο θόρυβο. καλό είναι να είναι και pwm ο ανεμιστήρας
> μια άλλη παράμετρος είναι τα tdp (thermal design power) αλλά στη δική σου περίπτωση είναι λίγα watt ο επεξεργαστής. Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.



Στον συγκεκριμενο επεξεργαστη ποια αλλη ψυκτρα ταιριαζει? Με ποια κρητηρια να το ψαξω?

----------


## kougianos

όλες οι 115x ψύκτρες ταιριάζουν απο ότι είδα.
τα κριτήρια είναι αυτά που είπα προηγουμένως.
δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι πολύ μεγάλο πάντως. είναι λίγα watt

κοίτα.. και ένας φίλος gamer 8gb έχει, και δεν έχει παράπονο.
οπότε να κόψεις και κανένα 50αρικο ακόμα δεν είναι ασχημα.

----------


## djtaz13

Οκ γιατι ειδα οτι λετε πχ 1150/1155 κτλ και δεν λενε 1151..
Εννοειται οτι δεν ειναι ασχημα.. Γι αυτο ρωτησα..

----------


## djtaz13

Kαλημερα παιδες. Εκανα κ αλλες τροποποιησεις κ θα ηθελα για αλλη μια φορα (ελπιζω η τελευταια!!) την γνωμη σας.

*Κουτι* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4815887/Cor...e-Spec-01.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2574708/Sha...EX3-Value.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2009955/Zalman-Z9-U3.html
*Τροφ.* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4184620/Coo...ter-G650M.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2746875/Cor...us-Bronze.html
*Gpu* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4862218/Sap...20-03-20G.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4023703/Sap...17-01-20G.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7105078/Sap...42-02-20G.html
*Μεσο* - http://www.techstores.gr/cd-dvrw-lg-...ulk-black.html
*Μητρ.* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7397988/Asus-Z170-P.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7321652/Asus-Z170M-PLUS.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7411566/Asrock-Z170-Pro4.html
*Cpu* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7327665/Int...-6700-Box.html
*Ram* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7299992/Kin...ount_favorites
*Hdd* - http://mustshop.gr/category-1722/har...sa3.html?sl=el

Περισσοτερη βοηθεια θα ηθελα στην επιλογη μητρικης κ καρτας γραφικων.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Περισσοτερη βοηθεια θα ηθελα στην επιλογη μητρικης κ καρτας γραφικων.



Σε όλα τα forums σου προτείνουν GTX970, εγώ πρότεινα PS4 και εσύ προσθέτεις συνέχεια εναλλακτικές GPU! Δεν έχεις φίλους να έχουν κάποιο σύστημα δοκιμασμένο για να το ξαναφτιάξετε; Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η απλή σύγκριση χαρακτηριστικών (chipset m/b, GPU) θα "κουμπώσουν" πετυχαίνοντας τη μέγιστη απόδοση που ψάχνεις;

----------


## djtaz13

> Σε όλα τα forums σου προτείνουν GTX970, εγώ πρότεινα PS4 και εσύ προσθέτεις συνέχεια εναλλακτικές GPU! Δεν έχεις φίλους να έχουν κάποιο σύστημα δοκιμασμένο για να το ξαναφτιάξετε; Είσαι σίγουρος ότι η απλή σύγκριση χαρακτηριστικών (chipset m/b, GPU) θα "κουμπώσουν" πετυχαίνοντας τη μέγιστη απόδοση που ψάχνεις;



1ον ξεφευγει σε λεφτα και 
2ον προτιμω ati
Επισης αν ειχα δοκιμασμενο μηχανημα η αν ειχα περισσοτερες γνωσεις δεν θα ρωτουσα σε forum.
Σ ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Καλη η συνθεση σου... αλλα νομιζω πρεπει να αλλαξεις 2 πραγματα...

1) Η καρτα γραφικων να ειναι της ASUS
2) Σκληρο δισκο οχι αυτο το μοντελο, καλυτερα να πας σε CAVIAR BLACK 
    που ειναι πολυ πολυ καλυτερος σε επιδοσης και με 5ετη εγγυηση.

----------


## kougianos

Γιατί πάλι i7?
Κοίτα.. και η msi είναι καλή εταιρία απο προσωπική εμπειρία.. αλλά η asus είναι σαφώς καλύτερη. Και οι 2 δίνουν 3 χρόνια εγγύηση. 
Η 270-270x θεωρείται μέτρια κάρτα γραφικών.. καλό θα ήταν να έχει και 3gb μνήμη.
Το κουτί κοίτα να πέρνει τουλάχιστον 2 ανεμιστήρες στην επάνω πλευρά.

----------


## djtaz13

> Γιατί πάλι i7?
> Κοίτα.. και η msi είναι καλή εταιρία απο προσωπική εμπειρία.. αλλά η asus είναι σαφώς καλύτερη. Και οι 2 δίνουν 3 χρόνια εγγύηση. 
> Η 270-270x θεωρείται μέτρια κάρτα γραφικών.. καλό θα ήταν να έχει και 3gb μνήμη.
> Το κουτί κοίτα να πέρνει τουλάχιστον 2 ανεμιστήρες στην επάνω πλευρά.



Ημουν αναμεσα στον i5 6600k και τον i7 6700 και βγαινουν περιπου τα ιδια λεφτα 
(επειδη ο i5 δεν εχει ψυκτρα κ θα πρεπει να παρω) νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερος ο i7.

----------


## Fixxxer

Προσωπικα θα πηγαινα στον i7-4790 σε 1150 socket με 80€ λιγοτερα και αυτα τα 80€ θα τα εριχνα σε extra μνημη και στην καρτα γραφικων φυσικα Nvidia...

----------


## nick1974

> Το ότι το software δεν ακολουθάλει πάντα άμεσα το hardware δεν σημαίνει  πως δεν θα υπάρχει διαφορά στο μέλλον στις επιδόσεις. Ένα καλό  παράδειγμα είναι η αλλαγή του λειτουργικού από 32bit σε 64bit.
> Σκέψου να βγάλουν λειτουργικό 128bit και με ddr4 και να έχει τεράστιες διαφορες. (υποθετικό παράδειγμα)




ρε παιδια μη λετε ασχετα πραγματα. Η διαφορα 32 σε 64 bit σημαινει οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις πανω απο 4 Gb ram ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ
τα 128 bit απλα δε θα τα δεις ΠΟΤΕ γιατι με τα 64 μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε 16 EXABYTES ram, οποτε μεχρι να φτασουμε να χρειαζομαστε τετοια νουμερα (τι θα κανουμε? simulation του συμπαντος με ολους τους μικροκοσμους που περιλαμβανει? ) θα εχουμε ηδη εντελως διαφορετικες αρχιτεκτονικες






> Kαλημερα παιδες. Εκανα κ αλλες τροποποιησεις κ θα  ηθελα για αλλη μια φορα (ελπιζω η τελευταια!!) την γνωμη σας.
> 
> *Κουτι* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4815887/Cor...e-Spec-01.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2574708/Sha...EX3-Value.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2009955/Zalman-Z9-U3.html
> *Τροφ.* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4184620/Coo...ter-G650M.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2746875/Cor...us-Bronze.html
> *Gpu* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4862218/Sap...20-03-20G.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4023703/Sap...17-01-20G.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7105078/Sap...42-02-20G.html
> *Μεσο* - http://www.techstores.gr/cd-dvrw-lg-...ulk-black.html
> *Μητρ.* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7397988/Asus-Z170-P.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7321652/Asus-Z170M-PLUS.html *ή* https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7411566/Asrock-Z170-Pro4.html
> *Cpu* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7327665/Int...-6700-Box.html
> *Ram* - https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7299992/Kin...ount_favorites
> ...




*EPIC FAIL !*


370 ΕΥΡΩ Ι7 με μια απλη 270 καρτα γραφικων...

αν δε μπορεις να κατανοησεις αυτα πυ ηδη σου εγραψα πιο πανω ελα στο thelab.gr να στα πουν και αλλοι μαζι με τις προτασεις τους (οσο να ναι ενα εξειδικευμενο site για υπολογιστες εχει καλυτερες πληροφοριες)


Ο επεξεργαστης που σε νοιαζει για gaming συστημα λεγεται *GPU* κι οχι CPU.
προφανως κανεις ενα λαθος που κανουν αρκετοι και αντιμετωπιζεις τον υπολογιστη ως μια εννιαια μοναδα επεξεργασιας οπου η cpu αναλαμβανει τα παντα ενω τα υπολοιπα ειναι διακοσμητικα στοιχεια γυρω απ αυτη ενω δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα.
Οταν λεμε καρτα γραφικων εννωουμε -και ειναι- ενα ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ που μπορει να κανει -και κανει- παμπολλες επεξεργασιες (σε καποιες -σπανιες βεβαια- περιπτωσεις συμπεριλαμβανομενου και θεματων που δεν εχουν σχεση με τα γραφικα, αναλογα πως εχει γραφτει καποιο προγραμμα) με δικη του ram, δικους του controllers κτλ.
Εσυ προφανως δεν το χεις καταλαβει αυτο και αντιμετωπιζεις τη GPU λες και ειναι απλα ενα παθητικο interface μεταξυ της cpu και της οθονης (στην πραγματικοτητα τα περισσοτερα games ειναι γραμμενα gpu based και  αυτη αναλαμβανει ολη τη βαρια δουλεια ενω ελαχιστα χρησιμοποιειται η cpu, σχεδον οσο και σε απλα προγραμματακια)

----------


## kougianos

> ρε παιδια μη λετε ασχετα πραγματα. Η διαφορα 32 σε 64 bit σημαινει οτι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις πανω απο 4 Gb ram ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ
> τα 128 bit απλα δε θα τα δεις ΠΟΤΕ γιατι με τα 64 μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε 16 EXABYTES ram, οποτε μεχρι να φτασουμε να χρειαζομαστε τετοια νουμερα (τι θα κανουμε? simulation του συμπαντος με ολους τους μικροκοσμους που περιλαμβανει? ) θα εχουμε ηδη εντελως διαφορετικες αρχιτεκτονικες





 Νίκο, αυτό που λες "τίποτα άλλο" το πιστεύεις? Ψάξτο καλύτερα.. γιατί αν συγκρινείς τον ίδιο υπολογιστή (με 2-3gb ram) στο λειτουργικό 64bit θα δεις μια διαφορά 20-30% στις επιδόσεις. Ούτε είναι τυχαίο που το ίδιο πρόγραμμα στην έκδοση 64bit τραβάει περισσότερη μνήμη.

Τέλος πάντων.. ο καθένας πιστεύει οτι θέλει. 
Στο μόνο που συμφωνω είναι πως την ερώτηση που έκανε για τον υπολογιστή θα ήταν καλύτερα να την κάνει σε ένα forum για υπολογιστές. Δεν θα είχαμε και τόσες διαφωνίες με αυτό το τρόπο!

----------


## moutoulos

Σε τέτοιο Hardware (RAM 16GB), δεν έχεις επιλογές 32 ή 64 Bit. Βάζεις ΜΟΝΟ 64Bit. 
Αν μιλάγαμε για 2GB RAM, ok να το συζητούσαμε ...

----------


## nick1974

> Νίκο, αυτό που λες "τίποτα άλλο" το πιστεύεις? Ψάξτο καλύτερα.. γιατί αν συγκρινείς τον ίδιο υπολογιστή (με 2-3gb ram) στο λειτουργικό 64bit θα δεις μια διαφορά 20-30% στις επιδόσεις. Ούτε είναι τυχαίο που το ίδιο πρόγραμμα στην έκδοση 64bit τραβάει περισσότερη μνήμη.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων.. ο καθένας πιστεύει οτι θέλει. 
> Στο μόνο που συμφωνω είναι πως την ερώτηση που έκανε για τον υπολογιστή θα ήταν καλύτερα να την κάνει σε ένα forum για υπολογιστές. Δεν θα είχαμε και τόσες διαφωνίες με αυτό το τρόπο!



Το ίδιο πρόγραμμα  σε 64ρα έκδοση κάνει καλύτερη διαχείριση μνήμης. (Οκ και πυρηνων)  Δεν είναι θέμα "πιστης" αλλά απτό γνωστό τεχνικό θέμα. 
Τα 64bit όμως δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΈ να φτάσουν στο ταβάνι για να πούμε πως θα χρειαστούμε περισσότερα (ακόμα κι αν φτάσουμε να φτιάξουμε τους τηλεμεταφορεις του startrek)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Τα 64bit όμως δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΈ να φτάσουν στο ταβάνι για να πούμε πως θα χρειαστούμε περισσότερα (ακόμα κι αν φτάσουμε να φτιάξουμε τους τηλεμεταφορεις του startrek)



καλά. μην είσαι και σίγουρος. γιατί κάποτε είχες μνήμες σε KB και τα ΜΒ ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο και πηγαίναν και στο διάστημα με αυτές :Biggrin: . τώρα μιλάμε για GB  μετράμε πόσα πολλά και αν φτάνουν.
σε λίγα χρόνια θα ακούμε σε κινητά(πόσο μάλλον στα πισι...αν υπάρχουν...) τα ΤΒ και θα τα λέμε... μπακατέλες. άλλωστε τεχνολογία είναι αυτή.οπότε το <<ΠΟΤΕ>>μην το λες γιατί ΠΟΤΕ δεν ξέρεις.... :Smile:

----------

nick1974 (12-10-15)

----------


## nick1974

> καλά. μην είσαι και σίγουρος. γιατί κάποτε είχες μνήμες σε KB και τα ΜΒ ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο και πηγαίναν και στο διάστημα με αυτές. τώρα μιλάμε για GB  μετράμε πόσα πολλά και αν φτάνουν.
> σε λίγα χρόνια θα ακούμε σε κινητά(πόσο μάλλον στα πισι...αν υπάρχουν...) τα ΤΒ και θα τα λέμε... μπακατέλες. άλλωστε τεχνολογία είναι αυτή.οπότε το μην το λες γιατί ΠΟΤΕ δεν ξέρεις....



Το περίμενα ότι κάποιος θα σκεφτεί έτσι όμως άλλο 4 gb περιορισμός κι άλλο κάτι Exabyte! Που είναι ο "περιορισμος" των 64bit.
Ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για ΑΠΕΡΙΌΡΙΣΤΗ ράμ και όπως είπα -προφανώς θεώρησες ότι το πα μεταφορικα- αν φτάσουμε να μιλάμε για μνήμες τέτοιων μεγεθών δε μιλάμε για τις χρήσεις που γνωρίζουμε αλλά για τιποτα διακτινιστες όπως στο star trek  η για simulation ολοκλήρου σύμπαντος. 
ΌΤΑΝ και ΑΝ φτάσουμε να μιλάμε για τέτοιες εφαρμογές πιστεύεις ότι θα έχουμε την ibm αρχιτέκτονικη του κλασσικού pc?
Το επόμενο βήμα εξελιξης εξωτικης τεχνολογιας κάπου στο -ίσως μακρυνο- μελλον είναι η ΚΑΤΆΡΓΗΣΗ  της ram με διαφορετικές αρχιτέκτονες επεξεργαστών που θα έχουν τεράστια κας πολύ πριν την ανάγκη χρήσης τέτοιων μεγεθων οπότε θεωρητικά πρακτικά και λογικά τα 64 bit είναι το ταβάνι της τρέχουσας αρχιτεκτονικης

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vagelisda

Εγω θα πρότεινα στο φίλο ,όπως προαναφέρθηκε ,να πέρναγε μια βόλτα από το thelab .
Εδω η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία ειναι είτε rookies είτε experts ,στα ηλεκτρονικά και ουχί στα pcια .
Πολλές από τις απαντήσεις που βλέπω  δεν είναι σούπερ εμπεριστατωμένες .
Οι ηλεκτρονικοί ξέρουν και κάνουν πολλά ,αλλά δεν ειναι ντε και καλα geeks με τα κομπιούτερ.

----------


## Gaou

> Εγω θα πρότεινα στο φίλο ,όπως προαναφέρθηκε ,να πέρναγε μια βόλτα από το thelab .



εγώ εκτος του ότι συμφωνώ και εχω ξαναδηλώσει ότι thelab αλλα περισσότερο το insomnia ( λογο ιδιοσυγκρασίας του συγκεκριμένου φιλτατου) ειναι κατα πολύ καταλληληοτερα για τετοιου ειδους συζητήσεις εχω να πώ ότι τετοια θέματα εκει ειναι αν μην τι αλλο λιγοτερο προκλητικά λογο κυρίως της συχνοτητας τους.

τώρα απο εκει και στο εξης νομιζω ότι πολλά απο αυτα τα θέματα που έχουν ανηχτει εδώ ειναι και απο την αλλη μιγες για τον χρόνο τους..!

----------


## GeorgeVita

http://www.thelab.gr/topic/167938-%C...C%CE%B5%CF%82/

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...CE%B5%CF%82%29

http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/583525-...C%CE%B5%CF%82/

----------


## vagelisda

> εγώ εκτος του ότι συμφωνώ και εχω ξαναδηλώσει ότι thelab αλλα περισσότερο το insomnia ( λογο ιδιοσυγκρασίας του συγκεκριμένου φιλτατου) ειναι κατα πολύ καταλληληοτερα για τετοιου ειδους συζητήσεις εχω να πώ ότι τετοια θέματα εκει ειναι αν μην τι αλλο λιγοτερο προκλητικά λογο κυρίως της συχνοτητας τους.
> 
> τώρα απο εκει και στο εξης νομιζω ότι πολλά απο αυτα τα θέματα που έχουν ανηχτει εδώ ειναι και απο την αλλη μιγες για τον χρόνο τους..!



Το insomnia δε θα το ελεγα τόσο ,έχει πολλούς σουβλατζηδες μέσα .

Edit 
τωρα έπιασα την παρένθεση ,δεν έχεις αδικο...

----------

nick1974 (11-11-15)

----------


## kougianos

Το θέμα "ταβανιού" κατά τη γνώμη μου το εξαντλήσαμε... 
Είναι λογικό, και θεμιτό να έχει ο καθένας δικές του απόψεις... καθώς κανένας δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει το μέλλον.

Το παράδοξο είναι οτι οι υπολογιστές βασίζονται στα ηλεκτρονικά!! 
Μπορεί να έχω διαβάσει για δυνατότητες και άλλα θεωρητικά που ηλεκτρονικός δεν έχει λόγο να ασχοληθεί.. αλλά τι κρύβεται μέσα στο τσιπάκι και πως λειτουργεί μόνο ηλεκτρονικός μπορεί να το καταλάβει!!

----------


## kougianos

> http://www.thelab.gr/topic/167938-%C...C%CE%B5%CF%82/
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...CE%B5%CF%82%29
> 
> http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/583525-...C%CE%B5%CF%82/





Τώρα το είδα!!!! Απο το thelab του λένε να πάει σε 1151, απο insomnia όχι.. στο adsl ότι να ναι!!! απορώ τι υπολογιστή θα φτιάξει στο τέλος!!!

----------


## Gaou

> απορώ τι υπολογιστή θα φτιάξει στο τέλος!!!



μάλλον θα μεινει στο κοσκινισμα.

----------


## street

πλαισιο  και τουρμπο εξ και μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου μαστορα ...  για εκει εισαι ...    :Lol:  εκει θα πας στο τελος ....  :Lol:

----------


## kostas_dh

Τι κάνουν οι συντονιστές και δεν διαγράφουν τα ειρωνικά σχόλια? 
Αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος ας το κάνει αν όχι ας σιωπήσει.

----------


## djtaz13

> πλαισιο  και τουρμπο εξ και μην το σκεφτεσαι καθολου μαστορα ...  για εκει εισαι ...    εκει θα πας στο τελος ....



Απο visionstudio θα τον παρω.

----------


## moutoulos

> http://www.thelab.gr/topic/167938-%C...C%CE%B5%CF%82/
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...CE%B5%CF%82%29
> 
> http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/583525-...C%CE%B5%CF%82/







> Τώρα το είδα!!!! Απο το thelab του λένε να πάει σε 1151, απο insomnia όχι.. στο adsl ότι να ναι!!! απορώ τι υπολογιστή θα φτιάξει στο τέλος!!!







> Τι κάνουν οι συντονιστές και δεν διαγράφουν ...














Καλοπροαίρετος ... απλά πλακατζής  :Biggrin: .
(Καμία σχέση με πλακάκια ...)
__________________________________________________  ___________________________
Εντάξει Οκ τα διέγραψα τα ειρωνικά σχόλια ... αλλά βρε παιδιά όταν γεμίζουμε το διαδίκτυο με μια απορία
μας τι περιμένουμε να γίνει ?. Να υπάρξει ταύτιση απόψεων, και ταύτιση απαντήσεων?. Απαντήσεις υπάρχουν
πολλές, και ακόμα περισσότεροι συνδυασμοί Hardware, που στο τέλος φίλε djtaz13 το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις 
θα είναι να μπερδευτείς ...

----------


## moutoulos

Τελικά εκτός την "αρνητική" που μου έβαλες (δεν κατάλαβα γιατί), 
τον επεξεργαστή γιατί τον πουλάς ... μέσα σε ένα μήνα και κάτι ?.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post744442

----------


## djtaz13

Κατα λαθος το  :Thumbdown: 
Χρειαζομαι τα χρηματα

----------


## moutoulos

Έεεε κρίμα όμως να το "χαλάς" το PC  :Huh: .

----------


## djtaz13

Τι να κανουμε...

----------

